# British design & swiss made £325!



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

So whilst I had a moment during hectic Sunday afternoon(not) I came accross this little gem well in my opinion anyway. Just moves away from the typical dive watch market and brings a little class to the game..

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bostonandstewill/boston-and-stewill-swiss-made-auto-watch-with-brit/description


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like that!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A Kickstarter beginning, and I think that price you quote is for the first tranche of subscribers only. The Tourer is quite nice but for some reason I can't fathom, my aesthetic sensibilities don't really like the arched shape of the seconds register. I know that the Tourer is mechanical and all that but I actually prefer the quartz Tourer II, and as an aside, what's all this about Boston & Stewill producing shoes...


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Well done for making a go at such a difficult market. Does the sub seconds look too close to the centre? Maybe just me..


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, on closer inspection I think you're right, however, the black one doesn't look as bad, it must be the contrast.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Could well be. Any mention of movements yet?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

lebaron said:


> Could well be. Any mention of movements yet?


 SW100


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

lebaron said:


> Could well be. Any mention of movements yet?


 From their website.

*
Details:
*




FIVE different Dial Colours (White, Black, Metallic Blue, Racing Green and Grey)



40mm Diameter,



11.7mm Depth (thickness)



22mm Lug to Lug



316L Stainless Steel Case



Selitta SW260-1 Movement



Domed Sapphire Glass



Open Caseback with Mineral Glass



Engraved Rotor



Calf Leather Strap with Stainless Steel Deployant buckle



Water Resistant to 5ATM


----------



## Frezer (Feb 14, 2018)

nice


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

Not my cup of tea but can see the appeal


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Love the design!


----------

